# What is this?



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I was scrolling around the great wide web and stumbled upon this awesome picture. Ironically it was linked to Dendroboard but the picture is no longer on the thread. Does anyone know what it is or can help me head in the right direction to its identification? It is awesome.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

I'll take a stab and say _Dischidia imbricata_, grown hard.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

They look like the flying discs aliens from an old episode of Star Trek.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Look up Dischidia astephana.....Looks just like that one and one I have been looking for, for a long time.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Azurel said:


> Look up Dischidia astephana.....Looks just like that one and one I have been looking for, for a long time.


I think you are the winner! That is most certainly the plant. I had a feeling it would be a tough one to find as its the first time I have seen it and it was one lone picture. Let the search begin! Thank you very much guys.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

eyeviper said:


> I think you are the winner! That is most certainly the plant. I had a feeling it would be a tough one to find as its the first time I have seen it and it was one lone picture. Let the search begin! Thank you very much guys.


Keep an eye on Tropiflora I have seen it posted on thier site once but didn't have the cash on hand. Haven't seen it anywhere since.... Really cool looking plant and habit....Good luck, if you can find and eventually get it to thrive let me know....I will do the same.

James


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

How much was it going for?



Azurel said:


> Keep an eye on Tropiflora I have seen it posted on thier site once but didn't have the cash on hand. Haven't seen it anywhere since.... Really cool looking plant and habit....Good luck, if you can find and eventually get it to thrive let me know....I will do the same.
> 
> James


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

eyeviper said:


> How much was it going for?


I dont remember to be honest I wanna say $35 but I could be mistaken...I do know it was mounted to cork and had some relatively good growth on it....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------

